# Will mk2 1.8 8v Head fit on mk3 1.8L 8v Block??



## CanadianDub420 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey guys I have a 97 mk3 1.8 8v Canadian edition and I want to build up my little rare 8v to have a lil more pep , I was looking to buy a port and polished head and then get rid of the mono motronic fuel injection system and replace it with multi port injection, I just need to know if this is possible, I dont want to hear swap in an ABA or Vr6... Can you guys tell me what exactly im going to need to do all of this ?


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

From all the documents I have read I would say it should fit. Vw did not change much on these 8v at all. Lets put it this way, an 8v head will fit on an 2.0 block. I beleive the only difference in the canadian head is the lack of injector holes.


----------



## CanadianDub420 (Sep 28, 2012)

perfect thanks for the input , am I going to have to change my ECU? to an mk2 one? cause ill be going from single port injection to multi


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

CanadianDub420 said:


> . . . I just need to know if this is possible, I dont want to hear swap in an ABA or Vr6... Can you guys tell me what exactly im going to need to do all of this ?





CanadianDub420 said:


> . . . am I going to have to change my ECU? to an mk2 one? cause ill be going from single port injection to multi


Yes, very possible, but that is the easy answer. For the rest of the answers to the question it would require knowing just *which* multi-point system you plan/want to convert over to. Each is either a little or a lot different from the other so exactly what you will require can't be listed yet.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

CanadianDub420 said:


> Hey guys I have a 97 mk3 1.8 8v Canadian edition and I want to build up my little rare 8v to have a lil more pep , I was looking to buy a port and polished head and then get rid of the mono motronic fuel injection system and replace it with multi port injection, I just need to know if this is possible, I dont want to hear swap in an ABA or Vr6... Can you guys tell me what exactly im going to need to do all of this ?


its a waste of time to NOT SWAP IN the whole ABA..

the 1.8L TBI engine was junk.. not a performance oriented engine in any way..

if you must keep the 1.8 engine in there screwy then just swap the head and electronics from an ABA on your 1.8..

but for the cost of the whole engine (usually under $200) i would just increase my displacement and torque at the same time..

in stock trim, the ABA makes like 20 more horsepower.. thats a performance upgrade right there with JUST an engine swap..

im not even sure if you can run a full motronic injection system on an old CL engine.. they might not have the spot for the crank position sensor, or the 60-2 reluctor ring..


----------



## CanadianDub420 (Sep 28, 2012)

hmmm I see , I saw someone who acutally put the M45 Supercharger on this single injector 90hp engine and after a tune Saw around 161bhp... Can I buy the Eaton m45 kit and bolt it on this engine no problem?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

CanadianDub420 said:


> Can I buy the Eaton m45 kit and bolt it on this engine no problem?


yes and doubtful.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

ps2375 said:


> yes and doubtful.


:laugh:


----------



## CanadianDub420 (Sep 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Tdz7vSI6To



This guy did it .. lol , says bolted right on ran 131hp then after finetuning 161 with no supporting mods.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

CanadianDub420 said:


> Can I buy the Eaton m45 kit and bolt it on this engine no problem?


Yes. I have such a kit FS less the M45. :thumbup:


----------

